# Belgic Confession Proof Texts?



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 30, 2010)

Did the Belgic Confession originally include proof texts? If so, is there a copy online that has the original proof texts?


----------



## dudley (May 1, 2010)

Taylor , I am glad you asked this question. I have been studying the 3 forms of Unity and I have been wondering the same thing. I hope we get a reply


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 1, 2010)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Did the Belgic Confession originally include proof texts? If so, is there a copy online that has the original proof texts?


 
The original Belgic Confession (1561) included proof-text references in the margin, with some proof-texts in the body of the Confession as well. Included with the marginal proof-texts were a couple of references to the apocryphal books. As far as the translation that Guido de Bres used, in some places he used Olivetan, but in most instances we get his own translation straight from Greek or Hebrew. 

As far as I know neither of the two 1561 editions are online. However, you can obtain a .pdf of a 1562 edition here. The 1562 editions are basically the same as the 1561; there are only some small differences.


----------

